# Re-Facing



## Codyryan30 (Nov 22, 2016)

New member here. Trying to get some tips on re-facing a fireplace. We just bought a home and it has a brick fire place with old wood mantle. We are wanting to take the mantle down and then re face the brick with some wood. I am hoping to find some tips and dos and donts on the project. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

I'm uploading a picture of my fire place and a picture of an example of what I'm wanting to do! Thanks!


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is that your fireplace or the example of what you want to do?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2016)

There are codes for wood near a fireplace and then there are instructions on mantles when installing a TV above one.

For A TV you want the bottom of the mantle to be 14" from the opening and some designed slope up to the top of the mantle which is to be 10" deep. To move the heat up and away from the TV.

A gas fired fireplace when new comes with metal triangles screwed to the top. depending on the BTUs of the unit these triangles may be 2" to 5 or 6" high. These indicate the lowest height you can place framing for the box surrounding the unit. Then it is expected that you finish with non flammable products down to the unit. 

I don't know the code for a wood burning fireplaces but because the home owner can build any size fire, the distance to anything flammable should be much more.


----------

